# Norethisterone side effects.



## Figster (Jul 31, 2014)

So this is Day 4 of taking the tablets, prior to my prostrap injection.  The temps rising at night have already occurred and today they have been pretty high - not helped with working in an airless space.

Cramping has also begun, my stomachs bloated I look 5 months pregnant and my boobs feel a bit tender.  I thought these tablets were to alleviate these problems with women not bring them on, lol. 

anyone else suffer similarly?


----------



## Londonkitty (Feb 26, 2014)

You've still got extreme tiredness to come I'm afraid! It's a glamorous world we enter is ivf!


----------



## Figster (Jul 31, 2014)

Oh joy,really?  I stop taking them on the 7th..... hope I can get through the next 5 days then...


----------



## Imhopeful (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi Figster. I had to take those tablets for 13 days/ 4 a day and the major side effect I had was nausea. I was sick like a dog. Guess everyone is different. You'll survive.


----------



## Figster (Jul 31, 2014)

High temps have been my only side effect, hoorah! Last tablets today.


----------

